

t: cli task management for finishing tasks, not organizing them - stevelosh
http://stevelosh.com/projects/t/

======
stevelosh
This is one of my projects that I made a while ago and have been using since
then. A bunch of other people seem to have found it useful, so I figured I'd
post it here.

~~~
pestario
Just installed it. This is pretty cool. Thanks!

